# Extended arm positioning/slingshot holding hand



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Hopefully I am not repeating a post. I did a search but did not find anything. I have been shooting a few months so I am in the process of determining what works best for me in terms of body part positioning. As far as feet position I am most comfortable with a slightly open stance. But here is the thing that I keep playing with. The position of the lead arm, or one that extends. (this is for non butterfly) Here is the base of the question:

When I am shooting and testing out "where the ammo goes" I try out different reference points on my face. Corner of mouth, or knuckle on cheekbone for example, something I can feel. When I use the mouth corner, I always seem to shoot a bit high. When I use the cheekbone, the accuracy is better, but I need to raise the elevation of my extended arm to get everything more level. Almost at eye level, which I think Fowler maybe said..."don't do that you will knock your eye out!" :>)

1. Is it better to always keep your extended arm/slingshot at the same position (shoulder level for example) and adjust the reference point on your face.

2. Adjust the level of the extended arm and keep the same reference point on the face.

3. Combination or who knows :>)

I think I lean towards raising the elevation up some as since I am older, my neck is a little stiffer, which makes it hard to tilt my head down to the bands if that makes sense.

I am probably overthinking this, and I probably will end up with what works for me, but I just wanted to check in before I build up any known bad habits.

thanks again in advance.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Eagle I would have to say find your Anchor Point in reference to the fork width of the slingshot you're using. Keep your shoulder straight out from your body and if you need to tilt up or down to adjust for elevation or a tree or down a hill let's say, you move your entire body at your hips don't move your arm. From the waist up you should be one solid unit, movement should be at the hips. If shooting at the cheekbone which is my spot works for me, you then that's where you should go with, while your cheekbone is close to your eye it is not close enough to your eye if something snapback it would hit you in the cheekbone not the eye. I tilt my slingshot at about 45 degrees about half gangster. I keep my head straight up and down and I tilt my slingshot to line up the band's, not my head to line the bands up on a truly sideways gangster slingshot. This again comes back to keeping from your head to your waist one solid unit. I'm going to put in a video that help me understand this and help my Improvement quite a bit. Also don't forget when you extend both arms in the shooting position you should be flexing your back muscles and locking those back muscles and place it will make everything more stable and solid especially if you have any kind of shakiness in your hands.

This is the video from Caddyshack hunter that really helped me understand body position and keeping the upper half solid and locked in. 




I hope this helps, and really just practice and feel what's most comfortable for you and when you find it stick with it. 1 slingsho,t one position, one kind of ammo, one kind of bands, until you start to really feel how it's supposed to feel then start playing around with other fun slingshot or bands or ammo.

Cheers


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Thanks Vince...I definitely will work thru those tips.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Glad some of my ideas helped a bit, I just watched that video again and I really got a lot out of it the first time especially the two-point anchor system and keeping everything solid and extending the back and locking the back muscles definitely gave me a huge Improvement in accuracy right away. And after a few months of doing it the same way over and over it is second nature for my two point anchor, the tight back and the high elbow. My elbow was a huge problem for me for a long time I would get lazy and let it droop down, and then when I get the speed bump. Got to remember to keep that elbow high that will allow the ammo to release cleanly without any bump.

Have fun and look forward to hearing how progress is going.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Actually I am shooting pretty good....I could always shoot pretty good as a kid(bows/guns/slingshots) and I guess its something you never forget like riding a bike. That said, I am interested in good fundamentals /best practices. I don't really see myself wanting to hit spinners etc, not sure if i want to invest the time, but lets see how it goes. I have other hobbies I like just as much and I don't really get compulsive about things...except maybe girls when I was much younger! Joke there!


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> Eagle I would have to say find your Anchor Point in reference to the fork width of the slingshot you're using. Keep your shoulder straight out from your body and if you need to tilt up or down to adjust for elevation or a tree or down a hill let's say, you move your entire body at your hips don't move your arm. From the waist up you should be one solid unit, movement should be at the hips. If shooting at the cheekbone which is my spot works for me, you then that's where you should go with, while your cheekbone is close to your eye it is not close enough to your eye if something snapback it would hit you in the cheekbone not the eye. I tilt my slingshot at about 45 degrees about half gangster. I keep my head straight up and down and I tilt my slingshot to line up the band's, not my head to line the bands up on a truly sideways gangster slingshot. This again comes back to keeping from your head to your waist one solid unit. I'm going to put in a video that help me understand this and help my Improvement quite a bit. Also don't forget when you extend both arms in the shooting position you should be flexing your back muscles and locking those back muscles and place it will make everything more stable and solid especially if you have any kind of shakiness in your hands.
> 
> This is the video from Caddyshack hunter that really helped me understand body position and keeping the upper half solid and locked in.
> 
> ...


Good video. I have seen this guy before but not this specific video. The one thing he does that I am not doing is slightly tilt the front fork tips(more so the top one) towards the target. I did that a few times while trying to get the hand of OTT but I thought I saw somewhere to keep the slingshot at 90 degrees or parallel to the target so I stopped doing it. I wonder if he is in the minority on this one...anyway goes to show that whatever works best is the best rule. I will give that one a try today. I like how it straightens out the wrist some.

thanks again.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes that one was a big one for me as well straightening out the wrist and letting the forks point a little bit towards the target. That really helped me get a good sharp corner to aim off of with Ott. The straighter wrist also took some strain and pressure off my wrist please have your band.

Hope you have a great Sunday for sure!

for sure!

Cheers


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

I was at the CaddyShack site and I sent an email to to ask about the technique. Wayne Martin replied back with an answer...the email started "Hey Mate..." ...kinda cool.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is very cool. When got back to you so quickly and hopefully has explanation on technique is helpful.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Here is my take on form.

1 I like to try and have a straight line down my arm across my back and out my elbow.

2 I like to have my feet shoulder width and pointed at a comfortable angle off to the side of the target. Ever see a deer or something when it is startled but not yet in escape mode? First thing it does is widen it's stance.

3 Get that ball up on top of you index finger. By now you have a hard spot or callus on that finger. feel for it, is it right on top or more likely back slightly to the inside. If it's not on top, you are more than likely still speed bumping.

4 Shooting slightly high from mouth corner? Think of a teeter A totter. If you need the far end (Shot) to come down slightly, you have to raise your end ever so slightly.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

Actually not sure what I was thinking when i posted this because last nite and practicing this morning, I was just using what felt natural with my fork arm when the elbow is locked..when you do that...it pretty much is set in one position. Any movements up or down would maybe only be in special situations or something. Also...too many variables introduced with both left and right arm adjustments...maybe at some point in the future but for now...I will keep it simple.

Thanks for the inputs but let this thread die :>)


----------



## Forksville (Jan 6, 2021)

Just watched that video Vince, Thanks for posting it. Just like archery, this sport is all about form and consistency also. Body position, hold, anchor point, release, follow through....so much alike. It's going to be fun.

Craig


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Forksville said:


> Just watched that video Vince, Thanks for posting it. Just like archery, this sport is all about form and consistency also. Body position, hold, anchor point, release, follow through....so much alike. It's going to be fun.
> 
> Craig


FWIW I shoot the best when I use my longbow shooting stance. Only difference is my anchor... Corner of mouth with longbow, cheekbone with slingshot. I don't like rigid target stances. I've always considered myself a field archer, not a target archer. I like to be able to shoot targets on uneven terrain and different situations. Target stance isn't the best for that. Longbows and slingshots lend themselves to a more natural shooting style. The ol' "extension of your hand" thing we strive for. Best way I can describe it is to imagine a mountain lion crouched on top of a rock getting ready to pounce on its dinner. He's not standing straight up with locked joints. He's crouched/bent, leaning forward, limbs bent, head forward with intense focus on his target. That imagery helped fine tune my longbow shooting and is working the same for slingshots. When I do it right, I can follow my marble from release and see it track right to the target. Read "Become the Arrow" by Byron Ferguson. Useful stuff in there for slingshots.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

great info - thanks !


----------

